# Blower stopped working on high on 2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello All, Happy summer here in USA.
My blower stopped working on highest speed. Beginning of summer. A/C and Heater blower. 
Now it does not blow at all.  middle 90s here in PA 
Problem on 2004 Chevrolet Truck Silverado 2500HD 4WD 6.0L SFI 8cyl


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The blower resistor and connector. Might also be switch or motor,,,,,betting the farm on the first to tho


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Okay Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Common problem. Look at it first before ordering parts


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Picking up blower resistor and connector from AutoZone. Love the Limited Life Time warranty on both.
After church tomorrow.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Need a 4 hole one. Not 2 hole.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

The Blower Motor Resistor is melted on to the /A/C Heater Blower Motor Resistor. 
I can not pull apart.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*Old Parts*

AC Heater Blower Motor Resistor & AC Heater Blower Motor Resistor Connector. 
Looks like those the problem. 
Has writen down the color code for new AC Heater Blower Motor Resistor Connector.
A = white on connector = Tan on truck.
B = white on connector = Yellow on truck.
C = Black connector = Purple on truck.
D = white on connector = light blue on truck.
E = Black connector = Black on truck.
F = white on connector = orange on truck.
G = Black connector = red on truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Common problem. Did half our fleet so far


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

There is a recall/tsb on this and the dealer is suppose to repair it n/c if it's on the resistor side. I have had the problem on the 2 wire connector to the blower motor that is not connected to the resistor.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Yep that was the problem.
Now have all speeds back. 
Enjoying the AC Thumbs Up with this heat 90s to 105 in in Elk County PA.ussmileyflag


----------

